# IPFW and openVPN issues



## toyebox (Mar 1, 2017)

Hey all! Thanks in advance for the help! Here is an explanation of my setup. This is on a freenas system, so I hope its okay I post here!

-IPFW setup in a jail to start on startup. I have it block all traffic except for specific traffic to a VPN service. Once openVPN establishes a connection , it reimplements the IPFW with rules for the TUN device. 

-I have a rule setup for allowing local traffic from my subnet in which allows me to access the jail while IPFW is online. I have another rule to allow a subnet that my home VPN server uses so when I VPN into my home network , I can connect(this part does not work )

-I have a couple pkgs running on this jail--Sabnzbd is one .

Basically, I can't access packages in my jail when the jail itself(which is connected to a VPN) when I connect to my home VPN(Which has a subnet of 10.0.9.0/24).  But I can connect fine when I am on my home subnet(192.168.0.0/24)

Any ideas? If needed , I'll post my IPFW ruleset.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2017)

toyebox said:


> This is on a freenas system, so I hope its okay I post here!


Actually, it isn't. Not without a very good reason at least.

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## toyebox (Mar 1, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Actually, it isn't. Not without a very good reason at least.
> 
> PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


Well then .. I apologize. :/


----------

